# ammo storage etc



## bjsgear (May 27, 2012)

just thought i would share this info; ontario/canada. we are at present allowed to keep at home 50000 rounds of ammo,and 20 pounds of black powder. i collect old and odd calibers so i have maybe10000 rounds at this time.eg a box of 20 303 savage sells for $50 to $80 gives you an idea why i hunt down old ammo.also hand gun calibers which are not as hard to find.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Interesting info....


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I thought big brother took most of your toys away. It is a bit surprising they still allow that much ammo for the toys you hid away. :mrgreen:


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Its funny. I was at Wal Mart today and they were totally out of the 9mm, .40S&W, and .45 ACP - except for the steel cased Tul ammo. I don't shoot steel cased in anything, but Com Bloc guns. Went to the local GM and they had quite a bit of ammo in all calibers, some of it was priced right too. I picked up another box of Speer 124 grain FMJ, and one more box of 7.62x54r Brown Bear. Wal Mart had a bunch of .380 ACP in brass and steel cased...strange that a couple of years ago you could not get your hands on any .380 ACP unless you spent an arm and a leg. Funny how this ammo stuff works...makes no sense.


----------



## Rockhound (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow, 50,000 rounds is a good amount of ammo. In the US, the main-stream media and a lot of politicians would label you as an extremist/potential terrorist/nut-job if they knew you had 50,000 rounds of ammo stored at your home. Heck, I have heard of some prosecuters in cases where someone gets stopped/arrested (for whatever reason) and having between 300 and 500 rounds of ammo as reason to be suspicious and very disconcerting. Kind of dumb when you think that a "brick" of 22's is at least 500 rounds of ammo.

Anyway, I listen to a variety of podcasts relating to guns, and most are currently reporting ammo sales out-pacing manufacturing capacities. They are recommending their listeners to buy ammo whenever they can, because it is predicted that availability will become less and less as we run up to the election this November.


----------

